# Can anything be done??



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't have any advice, but like you, I find the whole thing disgusting. Poor dog isn't a money-making machine.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe someone could give them a call and REAM THEIR A#& OUT!!!!! That makes me sick!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is truly heartbreaking. I don't think there is anything you can do. Unless the owner could be convinced to give the dog to a rescue, he will sell her, the puppies will be sold eventually, and she probably will be bred again by the new owner, probably a puppy mill. Unless there is someone with that kind of money, or he would give her up I don't think anything can be done.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Not unless you could get a group of people together to pool their money, buy her, whelp the puppies and spay the mother. It's a long term project that would take time and dedication. Any money made from sale of the puppies could be used to alter them, giving a puppy back to those who helped purchase the female in the first place or donating it to a rescue after.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

"money making project"....that is truly disgusting....


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

If I had the money, I would get her in a heartbeat and since I know nothing about whelping puppies, I would try to get her into a rescue. But unfortunatley I can't do that-- this is why I think I am going to have to stop reading the classifieds. I currently live in a small town and don't know that many people (except the people I work with) so gettign a group of people together wouldn't work but thats a great idea. My heart just breaks because we have so many puppy mills springing up around here and the amish/mennonites even hold dog auctions not to far from here that make me sick!! I can only hope that someone who cares will purchase the dog.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if there is any hope in calling a local golden rescue and alerting them to the ad. They may know someone who is in a position to take on this poor girl and her puppies.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

OMG. Thats just disgusting......

i agree with contacting a rescue and alerting them of this....you never know!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I would contact either the Badger Golden Retriever Club and speak with rescue, or perhaps somewone at Goldstock...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Not unless you could get a group of people together to pool their money, buy her, whelp the puppies and spay the mother. It's a long term project that would take time and dedication. Any money made from sale of the puppies could be used to alter them, giving a puppy back to those who helped purchase the female in the first place or donating it to a rescue after.


 
Can we get that many people asap? and someone to take her in? Sounds like a great plan to work with Betty  

I'm in! for 50.00


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll donate to a fund to help rescue this poor girl. Count me in for $50 to start.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I think it would be a great thing if ANYONE could get this girl. Unfortunatley I would not be able to get her-- we live in an apartment and are currently waiting for military orders. I would be more than happy to pass on this "sellers" information if someone would like to have it. I will donate what I can to the cause. It won't be much but I can donate something! And I can see whatelse I can do in the meantime in terms of getting her and such depending on where they are at-- I will do my best to do whatever it is that I can!

I found the ad on the newspapers website:
http://www.madison.com/marketplace/merchandise/result.php?type=merchandise&aid=21423003


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> I think it would be a great thing if ANYONE could get this girl. Unfortunatley I would not be able to get her-- we live in an apartment and are currently waiting for military orders. I would be more than happy to pass on this "sellers" information if someone would like to have it. I will donate what I can to the cause. It won't be much but I can donate something! And I can see whatelse I can do in the meantime in terms of getting her and such depending on where they are at-- I will do my best to do whatever it is that I can!
> 
> I found the ad on the newspapers website:
> http://www.madison.com/marketplace/merchandise/result.php?type=merchandise&aid=21423003


 
Can we get a paypal account set up with you/or the closest person to her that can go buy her, then off to rescue, or with one of our GRF members experienced in whelping etc?

Then we can donate whatever ever proceeds there are, in Memory of Boris!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Can we get a paypal account set up with you/or the closest person to her that can go buy her, then off to rescue, or with one of our GRF members experienced in whelping etc?
> 
> Then we can donate whatever ever proceeds there are, in Memory of Boris!


 
My fear is what is this owner going to consider "serious". Unfortunatley I'm 24 and look like I am 16 and sound like it too....I don't think he would take me very seriously. I know there are some other Wisconsinites on here so maybe I can get some help from them. I did a google search of the guys email address and it looks like he's had other dogs for sale in the past so this guy might be a puppy mill person himself. I got hits for another newspaper in WI, one about an hour from me that covers the LaCrosse, WI/Winona, MN area so I'm thinking he might be located more in that direction. 

Again, I want to do whatever I can but I've never done anything like this so I know that I would need some (possibly a lot) of help but I will make an effort to do whatever I can!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Unfortunately I am in central Illinois so cannot go get her. I have whelped several litters though so can probably help out with that if needed. f I were you I would begin by contacting Badger rescue though. They just may have the means to go get her

jazzys Mom


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> My fear is what is this owner going to consider "serious". Unfortunatley I'm 24 and look like I am 16 and sound like it too....I don't think he would take me very seriously. I know there are some other Wisconsinites on here so maybe I can get some help from them. I did a google search of the guys email address and it looks like he's had other dogs for sale in the past so this guy might be a puppy mill person himself. I got hits for another newspaper in WI, one about an hour from me that covers the LaCrosse, WI/Winona, MN area so I'm thinking he might be located more in that direction.
> 
> Again, I want to do whatever I can but I've never done anything like this so I know that I would need some (possibly a lot) of help but I will make an effort to do whatever I can!!!


 
OK, gotch ya.

There has to be someone on here with the right knowledge, this momma needs help!!!

Anyone with the know how in said area?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder how often he does this? Gets a dog bred, then sells it pregnant for the immediate money, rather than the long term "gains" (and work) of selling puppies.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I just sent an email to the email addy in the ad and asked what area the dog was located in and why he was getting rid of her. We'll see if I get a response back and what it is

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> My fear is what is this owner going to consider "serious". Unfortunatley I'm 24 and look like I am 16 and sound like it too....I don't think he would take me very seriously. I know there are some other Wisconsinites on here so maybe I can get some help from them. I did a google search of the guys email address and it looks like he's had other dogs for sale in the past so this guy might be a puppy mill person himself. I got hits for another newspaper in WI, one about an hour from me that covers the LaCrosse, WI/Winona, MN area so I'm thinking he might be located more in that direction.
> 
> Again, I want to do whatever I can but I've never done anything like this so I know that I would need some (possibly a lot) of help but I will make an effort to do whatever I can!!!


 
Is there anyway you could have your Mom/BF/friend go pick her up if no one in the area pops up? You should contact his some how or she will be gone to someone else.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Ash said:


> Is there anyway you could have your Mom/BF/friend go pick her up if no one in the area pops up? You should contact his some how or she will be gone to someone else.


Depending on where the dog is, I might be able to have my husband go with me to get her. He works in the Madison area so if he's that way, it might work- I would just have to talk to him. He sometimes takes the "let it be" attitude with things and we've got a lot going on right now but I'm sure I can convince him its the right thing to do if need be.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Unfortunately I am in central Illinois so cannot go get her. I have whelped several litters though so can probably help out with that if needed. f I were you I would begin by contacting Badger rescue though. They just may have the means to go get her
> 
> jazzys Mom


 
Is it Badger Rescue or Badger Golden Retriever Club? I can't believe that I can't find a Golden Rescue in Madison. I'm from the Chicago area and have only been here a year so I'm unfamiliar with a lot of the rescue groups around here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you get a rescue to go and get her. If a rescue takes her can't everyone donate directly to the rescue? Sorry, I'm late piping in. I would hate to see these people go and get another dog, have her get pregnant, then do the same. Maybe a rescue in the area has legal counsel that could advise and get these people out of a bad business???


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sad...wish there was something I could do...poor girl.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I emailed Grrow. They are out of the Milwaukee area but maybe they can put me in touch with someone who might have more advice on what to do. I just know that if I didn't try to do anythign and ignored this ad, I would always feel guilty that I didn't at least try. I also emailed the "wisconsin puppy mill project" only because maybe they know of this person or maybe they know of a rescue or people to get in contact with.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Can you get a rescue to go and get her. If a rescue takes her can't everyone donate directly to the rescue? Sorry, I'm late piping in. I would hate to see these people go and get another dog, have her get pregnant, then do the same. Maybe a rescue in the area has legal counsel that could advise and get these people out of a bad business???


Yup, we could all donate to a rescue to go get her. What ever works!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

So I did more "google" work and searched the phone number. Easy to find hits because he works for some type of church or something similar. Again, I also found other old ads for dogs so its looking like this guy does this for a living. It looks like he is located in Mt. Sterling, WI which would only be about 70 miles S of me and it's 100 miles from Madison . It also looks not to far from the Iowa border, right near the Mississippi. I'm hoping something could work out. I don't know how I would transport that dog either. I drive a 2-door civic and Libby wears a harness so I don't currently have a crate in the back seat. Maybe one of the rescues I emailed will get in touch with me and then we can donate there. I'll let you know if I hear anything! 

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions and help!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a link I found for Golden rescue in Wisc

http://www.grrow.org/grrowi/news+and+photos/2007+photos.asp

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I also just emailed them and gave them the link to the article. Maybe if enough of us email them they'll do something

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Here is a link I found for Golden rescue in Wisc
> 
> http://www.grrow.org/grrowi/news+and+photos/2007+photos.asp
> 
> Jazzys Mom


 
Thank you. I emailed them and hope to hear back from them. I have to walk away from the computer right now because I'm just driving myself crazy. After finding the "owner" of the phone number I did a search. It looks like the guy is (or was a vet) so I don't know what is going on. I tried calling my husband to see if he'd be willing to go with me to get the dog if we can get money together but he didn't answer. Time to go distract myself with something else for a bit. I just have a feeling this isn't the first time or the last time that this guy has done this. :eyecrazy:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this is horrible... i hope this girl is able to get rescued before she is sold to another puppy miller


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I recived an email back from Grrow. Am I allowed to copy and paste the response here? Basically, as I assumed, because it is a private seller and not a surrender or a shelter, there isn't a lot that can be done. Hopefully this guy is serious about selling it to someone with good intentions but to me it seems odd that he would advertise in the newspaper.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Carraig said:


> I wonder how often he does this? Gets a dog bred, then sells it pregnant for the immediate money, rather than the long term "gains" (and work) of selling puppies.


I question his motive selling a pregnant bitch when she's a money making machine???? Does he suspect that there are problems, maybe she's not carrying many puppies..... is this considered abuse so the ASPCA could step in?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I would guess the motive is money with the least amount of work/time expended. There is no abuse or abandonment. A rescue can't go and get her unless he surrendered her. They would have to buy her and likely don't have the money, or it may be against their policies.

A couple of years ago I dealt with a "rescue" ( I use the term loosely) in SC that had a puppy miller fostering for them. (She had been known to breed rescued Boxers before). This rescue listed Chinese Cresteds on Petfinder for $750. Since when does a rescue charge that much for a dog? Well, because they PAID to rescue these dogs from a horrible breeder. Which was not true, exactly. They were the overflow from a second miller that this foster person worked with.

Legitimate rescues rarely have the funds to buy dogs.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LibbysMom said:


> I recived an email back from Grrow and it was positive. I guess it gets read by others and not just one person. Am I allowed to copy and paste the response here? As I assumed, because it is a private seller and not a surrender or a shelter, there isn't a lot that can be done. Hopefully this guy is serious about selling it to someone with good intentions but to me it seems odd that he would advertise in the newspaper.


Can we set up a seperate thread to get an amount of how much we can come up with, then tell the rescues we will chip in said amount for them to go "buy" her. I've heard of people going to auctions to save animals from puppy mills and such, kinda the same thinking here, and if we all can come up with the money for a rescue to do this.......


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sure that the GRROW will be a big help. There will be other costs associated with this. As the bitch is AKC registered, that transfer definately needs to be made just so that the guy cannot come back later and prove ownership. She should be with someone experienced at whelping. It must always be considered that there can be emergencies during a whelp which could incur great expense, as well. The care and placement of the pups, including vaccinations, etc.will need to be covered. If GRROW can get her, donating to them to help with any of this is a great idea. I am in MI, but do have a friend heavily involved with both the Badger Club, and GRROW. She is in Berlin, WI. I don't know the logistics as far as how near to the dog she might be, but can sure call her if need be.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

And if anyone does get her, they need to be very firm about also getting her vet records before they leave his house. Call the vet from there, and pick them up from their office. Who knows, the dog could be facing problems with birthing and it's better to know ahead of time.

Don't leave without the papers signed over and the vet records.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Started a new thread about collections, to see how much we can collect to help a rescue get her to safety.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I'm sure that the GRROW will be a big help. There will be other costs associated with this. As the bitch is AKC registered, that transfer definately needs to be made just so that the guy cannot come back later and prove ownership. She should be with someone experienced at whelping. It must always be considered that there can be emergencies during a whelp which could incur great expense, as well. The care and placement of the pups, including vaccinations, etc.will need to be covered. If GRROW can get her, donating to them to help with any of this is a great idea. I am in MI, but do have a friend heavily involved with both the Badger Club, and GRROW. She is in Berlin, WI. I don't know the logistics as far as how near to the dog she might be, but can sure call her if need be.


I contacted them by email and got a response. Because she is not in a shelter or an owner surrender, it doesn't sound like there is much that can be done. Maybe calling your friend might help.

Thanks for starting the other thread!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So you know there is GR out there for sure and it's not some sort of ploy? 

Do you have a name and can you do a reverse look-up? 

Do you have a telephone number and is it listed? 

Have you checked the animal abuse site that was posted here? I have the link somewhere.

Is this GR really listed with the AKC? 

Has a simple Google or Altavista search been done?

I'm running out. Time to leave. You don't have to answer these questions, but I'm just wondering if this person advertising the GR is on the up and up and how you would go about not getting involved with a hoax, but at the same time helping out a dog in need.

Here is a link to the ad. Maybe someone can do some research or make some calls. I'm just leaving work now.
http://www.madison.com/search/results.php?srch_madison=0000&search_context=market&keywords=Golden+Retriever+4+yr+old+female+AKC%2FOFA%2C+due+to+whelp+4%2F1.+Bred+to+AKC%2FOFA+male.+Last+litter-9+puppies+that+grossed+over+%242%2C700.+Great+money+making+project.+%241%2C500-+serious+inquiries+only.&madsrch.x=15&madsrch.y=10&madsrch=search


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So you know there is GR out there for sure and it's not some sort of ploy?
> 
> Do you have a name and can you do a reverse look-up?
> 
> ...


All very valid concerns. I believe someone did a search by phone. I'd be happy to call him, and speak with him as a "serious" breeder. Maybe I can find out the ped, etc, and then research it thru the AKC... I'm happy to do that, if it will help...All I'd need is the PH# - it can be pm'd to me...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> All very valid concerns. I believe someone did a search by phone. I'd be happy to call him, and speak with him as a "serious" breeder. Maybe I can find out the ped, etc, and then research it thru the AKC... I'm happy to do that, if it will help...All I'd need is the PH# - it can be pm'd to me...


You can find his info in the link I posted. It seems strange that his number comes up in relation to some other sites.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

PM'd you the info PG...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I googled his phone # and came up with some kind of church functions and also it appears he is, or has something to do with a wedding chapel in Wisc. Sounds kinda strange to me.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay. I've got the info and I will call and leave a message, and follow up this evening. I'll get all the info I possibly can. I am also going to contact my friend in WI - she is a librarian and VERY good at ferreting out info. Maybe she can also find something out.

I wonder why he only got $300 per puppy her last litter? I'm thinking that if this is not a hoax, then she is not really registered... I have lot's of questions...


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok so I talked to my husband and he said if the dog needs to be picked up and taken somewhere within the area, he'll go with me and then I don't have to worry about me being taken serious because he actually looks his age (28) unlike me who looks like a teenager (which I hate). So if we works something out and the dog needs to be picked up to meet rescue or a person, we're in!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Just got an email back from Grrow. Said there wasn't anything they could do and suggested we email the seller to see what their intentions are

Jazzys Mom


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

I work for a PD and use CCAP (wisconsin public access) which anyone with access to the web can use but we always use it to do a preliminary search into an individual. it looks like he is also a vet (or was a vet). I did search his number and his name on Google. And got the churches and such-- also found old postings for other dogs. 

Hopefully one of you who call will get some good info. Like I said, we will be able to do any driving that might need to be done to go get her and bring her to a rescue or other person.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Just got an email back from Grrow. Said there wasn't anything they could do and suggested we email the seller to see what their intentions are
> 
> Jazzys Mom


I'm glad that they responded to you as well. Its unfortunate that they can't do much but I am glad that they responded to both of our emails.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, me too! I figure if they get enough emails about this dog maybe, just maybe they'll try to work something out. She did ask what we know about him and I told her all we had found out

Jazzys Mom


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I emailed them and she has already been sold. I just got the response.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Like I said in the "It's too Late" thread-- Thank you to everyone for trying- we did what we could. I am so glad that I have found this site and can't wait to get to know everyone better! You all are truly wonderful and caring people! Thank you for your help and advice with all this! I just hope that they went somewhere that will do right by them. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lets hope the people who have given these Girls a home love GR's as much as we do.


----------

